

Face authentication - t3rcio
http://code.google.com/p/pam-face-authentication/

======
dryicerx
This is a pretty cool tech demo and can be pretty handy in low security
areas... The only problem I see with this method is that you can defeat this
easily via printing the person's face and showing it to the camera.

The same concept would be pretty interesting if used with mobile phones,
specially now that more and more are having front facing cameras.

~~~
judofyr
What if it required that you rotate your head?

~~~
sjf
Record a video and hold an ipad up to the camera?

~~~
mikeryan
I thought about that - then wondered if instead of a set movement they could
provide some sort of visual "Captcha" routine.

Blink right eye, rotate head left, open mouth.

Or something like that. But of course at that point I'd just rather enter my
damn password.

------
StavrosK
It's a very interesting alternative to typing my password all the time when
sudoing, but it doesn't work for me. If the lighting is bad it takes way too
long to give up (please give up in a second or so, it's not worth the hassle
to me), when it _does_ succeed it produces a segfault so the command isn't
run, the PAM profile doesn't work, just grants permission without any auth,
etc etc.

------
illdave
It seems pretty cool, but I get the feeling that it'll actually be more of a
hindrance in reality. It's much quicker to type a password than it is to let
it scan your face. I love the idea of it, but I don't think I'd ever really
use it.

